# Eminem/Bruno fight, staged or real?



## tara_hearts (Jun 1, 2009)

On the mtv movie awards last night sasha baren cohen dressed up as bruno who is suppose to be gay and really flamboyant. He is harnessed to the sealing and wearing a thong and gets lowered down (made to look like he is falling) and lands stomach down with his legs straddled around eminems neck with his bare ass in his face. Eminem starts cussing and looking like he is about to cry. Then his entourage starts pushing and shoving Cohen around before the all get up and stalk off, Eminem looking especially pissed. It seems WAY to ridiculous to be real. Seems like a publicity stunt, but looking at eminems face makes me think twice. Also I heard mtv has been snatching down alot of the vids off the internet, and it seems like if it was a publicity stunt they would want everyone watching it...

Either way I thought it was hilarious, as much as Eminem clowns on everyone else it's about time he got it back. Though I don't blame the way he acted, I am surprised they didn't f*ck Cohen up. I guess they were in shock and like wtf. Or is was fake.

Your opinion?


YouTube - Eminem Leaves MTV Movie Awards Eminem Bruno


----------



## pdtb050606 (Jun 1, 2009)

I think he was really pissed, I personally don't think Eminem knew..but you never know


----------



## tara_hearts (Jun 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pdtb050606* 

 
_I think he was really pissed, I personally don't think Eminem knew..but you never know_

 
That's what I was thinking. As much as he wants to be on tv, I highly doubt he would let them put some dudes ass crack an inch from his face. Like people wouldn't think he was tough or something. Rofl.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jun 1, 2009)

I think it was totally staged!!! No way that could have been real I think enimen would have freaked out more if it was real.


----------



## tara_hearts (Jun 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rocksteadybaby* 

 
_I think it was totally staged!!! No way that could have been real I think enimen would have freaked out more if it was real._

 
maybe he was shocked and caught off guard and it took awhile to realize it was setup just for him..

I know i'm grasping for straws.. I want it to be real..


----------



## ginger9 (Jun 1, 2009)

I think it was staged. I mean if it was me and I wasn't in on it, I would have gotten out of there WAY before it all went down. Like I'd jump out of my seat and stand on top of people before he got his ass in my face like that.


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jun 1, 2009)

Today on my local radio station Perez Hilton said that it was staged and not. They did staged Brunos fall on Eminem, BUT Eminem did not know that hes going to be in a thong and his naked ass will be in his face. I like both of them, I've been Eminems fan for years now. And Sasha is very funny dude.


----------



## tara_hearts (Jun 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_Today on my local radio station Perez Hilton said that it was staged and not. They did staged Brunos fall on Eminem, BUT Eminem did not know that hes going to be in a thong and his naked ass will be in his face. I like both of them, I've been Eminems fan for years now. And Sasha is very funny dude._

 
See that's what I was thinking, that he wasn't aware of the whole ass in face scenario. Lmfao. I've been googling all day, I'm like damn doesn't Eminem have twitter? I'm ready for a feud. Lmao


----------



## MiCHiE (Jun 1, 2009)

I thought that was so foul. It's one thing to clown people on records, but to get in someone's personal space in that manner is begging for an ass-whipping.


----------



## tara_hearts (Jun 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_I thought that was so foul. It's one thing to clown people on records, but to get in someone's personal space in that manner is begging for an ass-whipping._

 
definately agree. I'dda effed him up with his fairy wings and what nots.


----------



## MissResha (Jun 1, 2009)

well with em being the big fat homophobe that he is, i thought it was hilarious.


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 1, 2009)

Yeah, I feel like the whole thing was staged but the Eminem was not given all of the details. I didn't think it was that funny, someone would get their @ss kicked if that happened to me.


----------



## Cinfulgirl (Jun 1, 2009)

I heard on the Radio today that is was most probably staged
Because when they were backstage or whatever that they were laughing, 
I dont think I would be laughing if someones ass was just in my face..


----------



## MissResha (Jun 1, 2009)

"my bum is on your lip"!


----------



## ArielleMonai (Jun 1, 2009)

Yeah I just thought it was weird and unfunny overall. Not that i didn't get a kick outta watching Em storm off and Bruno get wacked like a pinata by his bodyguards...


----------



## tara_hearts (Jun 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_well with em being the big fat homophobe that he is, i thought it was hilarious._

 
No joke. Eminem. Ugh.
"I'm not a homophobe, I performed with Elton John!"
Yeah right, bitch.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 1, 2009)

Whatever. I bet Eminem secretly liked it.

I think it was staged because Eminem obviously has a sense of humor if you check out his videos and songs. I wouldn't be surprised if he agreed to it as a publicity stunt for both of them.

But it was awesome, nonetheless.


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 1, 2009)

yea isnt eminem coming out with a new album (or is it already out?). plus the movie 'bruno' comes out later this month or next month. 

sounds like it was publicity for both of them. 

maybe the thong/ass cheek was unknown, but im sure eminem was in on it otherwise i think there would be broken bones.


----------



## lushlady15 (Jun 1, 2009)

aw I love eminem, poor boy (whether it was staged or not, disgusting!)


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Jun 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_well with em being the big fat homophobe that he is, i thought it was hilarious._

 

Agreed! I cant imagine him agreeing to it... He's getting enough attention with his comeback.. he didnt need to participate ..


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 2, 2009)

MTV Producers have said that it was staged. And that that is how it was rehearsed at Dress Rehearsal. 
Eminem can actually act. Maybe he's also gotten a sense of humour. Who know what down time and desperation can do for someone.


----------



## tara_hearts (Jun 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_ Who know what down time and desperation can do for someone._

 
Or drug/alcohol habit.
J/k.. or not..
lol


----------



## User35 (Jun 3, 2009)

I think it was staged personally.

If not HA HA to eminem...he can dish it like no other, god forbid someone one up him. It seems like he doesnt like to be on the other side of a rude prank or joke like a spoiled litte brat.


----------

